# Monster BUCK



## outdoorsms




----------



## sedonaaz

The one in back is a nice one also. Here is a trail cam pic of the one im going after this season.


----------



## EricD

What a rack!! I like the composition in the first shot....nice job!


----------



## outdoorsms

Thanks nice buck hope you get him


----------



## PatrickHMS

Wow, you "shot" a 10-pointer!

Awesome!


----------



## USM IS

PatrickHMS said:


> Wow, you "shot" a 10-pointer!
> 
> Awesome!



If the flag was up on #1, that would be Forrest Rump........nice shot....Mike


----------



## davev

Very nice. I like the first shot with the second buck coming out of the woods.


----------



## WI_hntr

Nice bucks!!


----------

